# Plant ID help pics



## thatgmc (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys. Im relatively new to this forum. I just got back into fw and i need a lil help. I was wondering if the plant i bought is a true aquatic plant. My friend said that it might be a terrarium plant. Please help.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I think its a ludwigia of some type.....looks like repens x arcuata if Im not mistaken...


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Once my water clears up from the ada cloud that i stirred up, ill take better pics.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is alternanthera reineckii. You can tell by the distinct green/red sides to the leaf and also the way the leaves attach to the stem.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think that Zapins is correct.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks alot guys. I read a little more about em and planted them stem by stem. Anyone have some tips about keeping this plant happy?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is the easiest of the reds. 

Just keep normal nutrient levels with NO3/PO4, weekly water changes, that sort of thing

It really likes good lighting though and will grow dense and turn very red if the lighting is high.


----------

